
Demonstrating sort algorithms via dances - CarolineW
https://hn.algolia.com/?query=sort%20dance&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0
======
andrelaszlo
I found the videos now. Nice! Please submit the real link.

~~~
CarolineW
There are lots of them, and not all the same link. This gives you a way of
finding all those that have been submitted here, and not just one or two.

    
    
        "All problems in computer science
         can be solved by another level of
         indirection"
    
             -- David Wheeler

~~~
andrelaszlo
Oh, I feel stupid now. Thanks! Really liked the Quicksort one.

------
andrelaszlo
Very meta. =)

